# need program



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am looking for a program that will record what I am listening to on my computer, be it music or talk show. Anything out there that is free?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Here are some free ones. Rule of thumb, use the smallest and simplest one that meets your needs. 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/audacity/ 

http://www.ocenaudio.com.br/whatis 

http://www.wavosaur.com/ 

http://mpesch3.de1.cc/mp3dc.html (mp3DirectCut --very small program)


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks, I downloaded Audacity. I got it working and will see how it works.


----------

